# Aftermarket Headlight housings



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you actually check on their websites before? TYC has them:









http://www.tyc.com.tw/assets/catalog/CV004.pdf

There is also a Chinese company that makes them for around 150 bucks. But they have some quality problems of course.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't seem to find those anywhere. I even search those part numbers on TYC's site and it comes back with nothing. Where were you able to find that or is there a link to where I can order them, because I can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The TYC catalog .pdf says not for selling and distribution to North America territories.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Of course not, because we just have to buy the $500 OEM housings and mess those ones up trying to do a retrofit


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Im curious, who manufactures the OEM head lights / tail lights for North America? Can anyone spot a manufacturer?


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm not sure, I can't find who makes them. I wouldn't mind paying for them, but they are permaseal and I don't want to deal with that trying to retrofit them. I'm hoping TYC will start selling them here soon, because the factory halogen projectors are pathetic to say the least...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If TYC won't sell them in the same market the cars are sold in, maybe TYC is now the OEM, and GM has sole distribution rights?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

cnc99 said:


> I'm not sure, I can't find who makes them. I wouldn't mind paying for them, but they are permaseal and I don't want to deal with that trying to retrofit them. I'm hoping TYC will start selling them here soon, because the factory halogen projectors are pathetic to say the least...


How do you know any other brand is not sealed? Just put it into the oven and it should come off easily. When reaching room temperature again you can rub it off. The question is where to find a replacement seal...


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

IPhantom said:


> How do you know any other brand is not sealed? Just put it into the oven and it should come off easily. When reaching room temperature again you can rub it off. The question is where to find a replacement seal...


Have you taken apart a set of the OEM housings for the Gen 2? The few people that I have talked to said they are pretty hard to take apart with the permaseal. I'd be more than willing to do it if I know I'm not going to ruin two housings, because that's $1,000 out the window. Maybe more depending on shipping.


----------

